

No Deal: First experience from the investing side :( - motoko

I had to turn down funding for a promising startup that I really liked and believed in this afternoon for reasons wholly unrelated to the venture or any decision I had made.<p>It really, really sucked.<p>To not even get a chance because A didn't get to B in X time... that's just lame. Lame isn't respectable, interesting, or memorable. It's not even failure.<p>Failure is privilege. I hope everyone out there keeps working hard and keeps hopeful even though A and B couldn't quite get to X this time.
======
fauigerzigerk
I was very disappointed as well when my @!$^^qrx didn't properly &@X!!mfs. And
by the way: ^&$%^$#! Unbelieavable, isn't it?

------
yubrew
If you believe in it, can't you refer it to someone else that does not have
the same deal-breaking constraints as you do?

------
joeguilmette
I have no idea what "A didn't get to B in X time" means. Can you elaborate?

~~~
edu
Maybe it meant that A was late, so B decided not to invest?

